# Some new pics of binky and peppy



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

These are my babes:


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are so beautiful. I know you love them to pieces. 

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!

I'm sure enjoying all the pictures being shared today! It just makes me love pigeons more and more, and just when I thought I couldn't love them anymore!


----------



## EvilMonkey666 (Dec 1, 2005)

hahaha..yeah I love to share their pics. They seem to love being in the spotlight


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi There, 

Your pictures of Binky and Peppy are very sweet, thank you for posting them


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

They both are very beautiful. 
Mary Ann


----------

